# Reset Virtual Cockpit/MMI



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi,
I have just bought a new (for me) 2015 TT. Gonna pick it up tomorow. I like with all electronical things i buy, to make a reset..so every custom settings from the previous owner is history. Is this something i can do tomorow for Virtual Cockpit or the MMI system? If yes, and this is also a good idea..please give me a short how to?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you can just do it from the mmi settings menu.
RTM, it will explain everything or ask the Audi dealer to do it for you.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

That just reboots it, it doesn't reset to defaults or delete anything. There's a menu option to do that.

As I posted in the duplicate thread....

See page 186-187 (188-189 in the pdf) of the manual.

*MMI settings*
Select: MENU button > Settings > left control button > MMI settings.

*Factory settings*
You can reset the following functions to the fac­tory settings:
- Sound settings
- Radio
- Media settings
- Jukebox*
- Directory*
- Telephone*
- Bluetooth and Wi-Fi*
- Navigation settings*
- Navigation and online memory*
- Speech dialogue system*
- Message settings*
- Apps*
- Usage tips
- Audi connect*
You can select the desired options individually or mark Select all entries. Select and confirm Re­store factory settings.


----------



## baltazar (Jun 20, 2018)

Perfect - thanks a lot.


----------

